# Morocco AND/OR Spain



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

With all the rally and Morocco threads flying around this is as good a time to post an update on the 2006 Morocco-Spain Tour/Rally...............

Firstly to clear a bit of confusion..........my fault, not Ian's, in perhaps not making it clear: Those interested can attend EITHER or BOTH rallies. They are shown as running back to back.......this was to fit into my tight schedule, but I think confused the issue.

*SPAIN......*There is no reasonable limit to attendances at the Spain rally.......I will just increase site size :wink: . There are no formal sites in the area but we will be located on flat (ish) ground within walking distance of Alhaurin El Grande. Site will have water and rubbish collection, other than that it's use own facilities. May be able to get some electric for a few hours a day. Check out again the rally post for this event.....so much to do and takes place at the same time as the Alhaurin feria.....and if you have never been to one of them :roll: ....fantastic. There will be a few "on-site" events i.e. pig-roast, live band night etc. but it is very much an informal meet. Do and go as you please. Ridicules low cost as this is being sponsored/supported by a couple of local business (God knows why........must like me!). Around £250 per unit for the 14 days, any number of occupants.

*MOROCCO.......* As is described in rally section. I have increased number slightly to 15 vehicles as we now have second support vehicle and adequate comms equipment. Already have 7 bookings. Again, not a formal rally as such........but there is a set itinerary, loosely set out in rally section. Combination of wilderness and site camps. Off the beaten track does not mean "off road", although there is a piste section to Erg Chebbi Dunes.......BUT, it is NON-DAMAGING. This is very much a non-tourist route taking in the Cedra Forest, Atlas via Beni Mella - Imilchil - Rich......Awsume and of course the dunes.

This event runs directly after and from the Alhaurin site. But once again you can do either or both...........

At the moment rally section shows event as full, but its not.........

I am in and out of Morocco every month with Mhome groups so if you do not get a PM reply do not worry. I will get back to you.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Can a Mod please make this post 'Sticky' - Ta


----------

